# Scott CR1 Comp.



## wotnoshoeseh

Hi all,
Been attracted by a good deal on a new 2011 CR1 Comp, and have the following questions, based on reviews and general reading up done on the brand...


Why do Scott have such a limited warranty? It sort of makes me nervous...
I have read that the drop outs on this bike are carbon i.e. no aluminium dropouts. Is this true, and how concerned should I be?
Does anyone have any idea :idea: as to what the standard weight for this bike will be?

This would be my first carbon road bike and represents a serious investment in cash. I just want to make sure it is money well spent.

Thanks,
Damian.


----------



## jsloan79

Damian, 
You're getting a very biased opinion from me but here goes, stay away from Scott!!!!!!! I have a frame with a crack in the CR1 stays and after 3 weeks of back and forth with them they want me to pay $300 for a crash replacement frame although my frame has not been crashed. Ben Chournos is evidently the dictator of the warranty department in Utah and answers to no one and follows the rule of guilty until proven innocent. It has been a very frustrating 3 weeks and I am a shop employee!!!!! I am ordering a replacement in the morning from FELT!!!!!!! I have had warranty issues with GT, Intense and KHS and have never seen such poor customer service! Look elsewhere with your hard earned dollar!
Good luck, Jason


----------



## Opus51569

jsloan79 said:


> Damian,
> You're getting a very biased opinion from me but here goes, stay away from Scott!!!!!!! I have a frame with a crack in the CR1 stays and after 3 weeks of back and forth with them they want me to pay $300 for a crash replacement frame although my frame has not been crashed. Ben Chournos is evidently the dictator of the warranty department in Utah and answers to no one and follows the rule of guilty until proven innocent. It has been a very frustrating 3 weeks and I am a shop employee!!!!! I am ordering a replacement in the morning from FELT!!!!!!! I have had warranty issues with GT, Intense and KHS and have never seen such poor customer service! Look elsewhere with your hard earned dollar!
> Good luck, Jason


This is now the third thread you've added this exact post, verbatim. Troll alert?


----------



## jsloan79

Opus, I'm no troll just a pissed off , pissed on consumer. Trying to keep someone else from making my same mistake!


----------



## squareslinky

Maybe you could explain your position a little better. 

Did you buy the frame new? 
Are you still within the warranty period?

Assuming the worst, the Felt is way more than the $300 that Scott is offering.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh

Hey guys - let's get real here. I just want to know the answers to the questions.
If Jason had those issues then why would he not want to express them. Personally I am glad to hear these types of story, as it leaves me a better informed consumer.

I understand that everyone will have different experiences, and also that Jason's experience will not be the same for everyone.


----------



## NormP

I'm interested in the responses as well. I have ordered this bike and it will arrive at the shop in 4-5 days. I've heard/read lots of good stuff about it.


----------



## squareslinky

I was on a group ride the other day. The guys with Scott bikes seemed both impressed and pleased with their bikes. (we were chatting at red lights).


----------



## zoesdad

*Just test rode Scott Comp CR1*

Just test rode the Scott Comp CR 1. I liked it. Liked it a lot. Full Shimano 105 group. Very smooth ride. Could easily see myself very happy on it. Love to know how Norm P (if I have the right poster) likes it when it arrives. Good luck!


----------



## NormP

I would literally skip the Jimmy Buffett concert this weekend to ride the Horsey Hundred here in Ky if the bike had come in sooner; but I didn't order it till Monday or Tuesday and its shipping from Ca. so it won't be here till the first of the week. So I'm going to the concert instead (free tickets). I'll try to give my impressions of it after I've had time to ride it some.


----------



## southparkcycles

This is our second season using CR1 Teams for rental bikes and we have had zero issues with any of them. I have also dealt with ben in their warranty department and he has been reasonable with our frames sent back for warranty inspection. For the price the CR1 Comp is a great buy.


----------



## NormP

zoesdad said:


> Just test rode the Scott Comp CR 1. I liked it. Liked it a lot. Full Shimano 105 group. Very smooth ride. Could easily see myself very happy on it. Love to know how Norm P (if I have the right poster) likes it when it arrives. Good luck!


Mine arrived today. I'm new to cycling so my opinion of the bike is based on limited experience riding my aluminum-framed bike. That and I only rode the bike 10 miles tonight because I've rode some pretty hard and hilly routes the past two nights and my legs feel shot. I mainly just wanted to get a little feel of the bike tonight and stretch the cables a little. 

It's definitely faster on the uphills, which was important to me. I didn't get to get any real speed on it but i feel like i can tell a difference in the acceleration on flat terrain. The roads weren't super curvy so i didn't experience the cornering characteristics which I had heard about. 

Really I can't give an in-depth review based on 10 miles but I get the feeling that the more I ride it the more I'll start to notice the improvements over my aluminum bike. 

It came equipped with Aksium wheels. Next week the shop is getting a shipment of kysrium elite and SL wheels and the owner's going to let me try out both sets for awhile before I decide which ones I will upgrade to. 

I'm excited about it. And it looks damn sharp too.


----------



## kneejerk

jsloan79 said:


> Damian,
> You're getting a very biased opinion from me but here goes, stay away from Scott!!!!!!! I have a frame with a crack in the CR1 stays and after 3 weeks of back and forth with them they want me to pay $300 for a crash replacement frame although my frame has not been crashed. Ben Chournos is evidently the dictator of the warranty department in Utah and answers to no one and follows the rule of guilty until proven innocent. It has been a very frustrating 3 weeks and I am a shop employee!!!!! I am ordering a replacement in the morning from FELT!!!!!!! I have had warranty issues with GT, Intense and KHS and have never seen such poor customer service! Look elsewhere with your hard earned dollar!
> Good luck, Jason


I thought Scott Bikes has a 2 year no questions asked frame replacement policy? How old is yours? $300 for a new carbon frame is pretty darn cheap, especially if you had ridden the bike some and maybe even crashed it some?


----------



## kneejerk

wotnoshoeseh said:


> Hi all,
> Been attracted by a good deal on a new 2011 CR1 Comp, and have the following questions, based on reviews and general reading up done on the brand...
> 
> 
> Why do Scott have such a limited warranty? It sort of makes me nervous...
> I have read that the drop outs on this bike are carbon i.e. no aluminium dropouts. Is this true, and how concerned should I be?
> Does anyone have any idea :idea: as to what the standard weight for this bike will be?
> 
> This would be my first carbon road bike and represents a serious investment in cash. I just want to make sure it is money well spent.
> 
> Thanks,
> Damian.


Carbon dropouts shouldn't be much of a problem as long as you have good skewers, keep them tight and maybe stay away from "fork mount" car racks (as the forks may break with too much side loading).


----------



## wotnoshoeseh

The thought of the Scott has passed. The deal is over and is not available. I passed on it.

Yesterday though the LBS had a reduced price on an F5 - problem was it was a 58, and I needed a 56. Looked at a Z5 also then mentioned I preferred the F5.
Struck a deal with the LBS for the shop F4 though with full Ultegra and Mavic Ksyrium wheelset - just need to get some miles on it now.


----------



## hasbeen

jsloan79 said:


> Damian,
> You're getting a very biased opinion from me but here goes, stay away from Scott!!!!!!! I have a frame with a crack in the CR1 stays and after 3 weeks of back and forth with them they want me to pay $300 for a crash replacement frame although my frame has not been crashed. Ben Chournos is evidently the dictator of the warranty department in Utah and answers to no one and follows the rule of guilty until proven innocent. It has been a very frustrating 3 weeks and I am a shop employee!!!!! I am ordering a replacement in the morning from FELT!!!!!!! I have had warranty issues with GT, Intense and KHS and have never seen such poor customer service! Look elsewhere with your hard earned dollar!
> Good luck, Jason


As I wrote before, I hope you enjoy your FELT bike. Please don't crash it like you did your SCOTT bike. Sorry you have such hateful feelings toward me and SCOTT. I/we really try hard to make fair decisions for everyone. Yes, I'm the "dictator" Jason refers to, but don't worry y'all, I'm not in here too often any more. I'm supposed to stay out of things like this. 

Ride on everyone! Bikes are supposed to be fun after all, right! Woo hoo!!


----------

